# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  tolong ikan kuu sedang sekarat

## andz

hai komunitas koi, saya mau tanya, ikan koi saya berenang na tidak normal, lalu suka sendirian dengan keadaan miring dan badan nya tidak lurus. uda gitu bagian dekat insang nya agak kurus tidak bulat seperti normal nya jadi jika ia bernafas bisa kelihatan dalam insang nya. saya mohon ikan saya kenapa yach?apakah jenis penyakit itu dan bagaimana cara pengobatannya..

thxx

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## amir_hzh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## naqiyya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## INdragonZ

> lho...mana yg punya treat? gmn kbr ikannya?


ojok ojok iwak e wez .........................   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hgn

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## INdragonZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

